# USFS Road Closure Info in Delta Fire Area



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

FYI---USFS closed roads in the Delta Fire in the Slate Creek area from Delta(Dog Creek Road) north to Pollard Flat on the west side of Interstate 5. It is USFS Order 14-18-20 and is in effect until Oct. 31, 2019. Basically from I-5 west to Trinity County (forest road 38N21, aka Highland Lakes Rd.) I included a map with a copy of the order; All you shroomers need to check your areas to make sure what roads are open/closed before you waste a lot of gas going there. Hope this helps a little! Good luck and Happy Shroomin'....


----------

